# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Congratulate me! i got my Azureus!

## ColleenT

i hated waiting until the weekend so i talked my hubby into leaving work early and driving to scranton with me. Both frogs about 14 months old but were not kept together. I have them each in QT tanks and the female has already given a fecal sample. LOL. 

This is Darla Dart Frog ( i am told she is from Kevin Hoff lines. i don't know about KH.never heard of him) 



And d'Artagnan Dart Frog. I am told he is from Saurian Enterprises. 


better pic of his fingertips


now i need my springtails and isopods to get this vivarium going.

----------


## Eli

Oh Colleen, they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice and fat too! Ik you'll spoil them! They will be well looked after!

----------

ColleenT

----------


## ColleenT

thanks i am so excited. i wish my viv was done and i wish my qt time was done. they don't seem to love QT but i am going to send fecals for testing and then maybe i'll let them out of QT early, just bc the previous owner had a fecal on each of them about a year ago and they were both negative. if my fecals come back negative, then i would feel ok putting them together. - oh they never met each other yet, b/c the guy only had them in 10 gallons each, he has been out of work for a long time and could not get a bigger tank for them so that is why he sold them. i hope they enjoy each having a friend- when the big day comes..

----------


## Lynn

Hi Colleen,
I purchased frogs directly from Kevin Hoff, ( my P terribilis ) he is a respected ? _private breeder_.
They have been very healthy. I would have no problem buying from Kevin again.

Congratulations...they are beautiful
Best of luck with them

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Congrats  :Big Applause:  !

----------

ColleenT

----------


## ColleenT

Excellent. glad to know i got some respectable frogs. LOL.

----------


## ColleenT

oh and i just spent over $100 at NEHERP. how is it so easy to spend so much money of such little animals?

----------


## Paul

Congrats ColleenT. The pictures wont load for me, but I bet they are awesome. 

It is so easy to blow a ton of money on frogs supplies lol

----------


## ColleenT

sorry they won't load. i used photobucket.

----------


## Paul

I'll look at them when i get home. Photobucket is blocked at work.

----------


## ColleenT

they are eating and pooping and i plan to send out fecals on Tuesday. They just look so BORED in their QT tanks. d'Artagnan loves his hide, it's an upside down greek yogurt container i soaked in 10% bleach water( and rinsed well) before i put it in the enclosure. ( Darla has one too)She is usually sitting on top of hers or trying to climb the walls. that is how i felt when we were building a house years ago. So i guess i know how they feel. Waiting for their Home to be finished. I have Boxes coming from Jungle Box and Also NEHERPs any day now. as in already on the way.

----------


## Fbt123

Beautiful little darts, im sure theyll love their home when its done :Smile:

----------


## Josh

> oh and i just spent over $100 at NEHERP. how is it so easy to spend so much money of such little animals?


So true, Colleen. Money goes so fast when it comes to frogs. I know that Bill spends hundreds of dollars on plants alone  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## ColleenT

I was at the White Plains reptile show today. i was not planning to get one, but i got a male azureus( hopefully). i have discovered that my original male is probably a female with big toe pads. and i was thinking it would be ok with just 2 females but the original female is a bit bold and i was worried she might be a bully. So now 3 frogs are in their own qt tanks, and i will have to wait until fecals are done and see if they all get along or if i have 2 females. if i do, i will sell one of the females. if i have 2 males and a female i will have to keep my eye on them. here is #3 i hope it's a male. if not, i might have 3 females. Which is ok if they all get along. 

His belly is rounded and my other 2 have boob-bellies.

----------


## Eli

Cute!! Glad you found something there too! All mine look the same to me and i cant tell them apart :Frown: ! I love the blue so much but i heard they get aggressive so i got leucs lol

----------


## ColleenT

yeah, i am trying to figure out who is female or male. it's tricky. i was hoping the new guy would call, but not yet. he might be too stressed out.

----------


## bill

> So true, Colleen. Money goes so fast when it comes to frogs. I know that Bill spends hundreds of dollars on plants alone


Yup, plants are my biggest expense, but it's not hard to spend big bucks on our little phib friends. But SO worth it!!  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

> yeah, i am trying to figure out who is female or male. it's tricky. i was hoping the new guy would call, but not yet. he might be too stressed out.


Once you get them in their permanent home, you should be able to tell better. In the meantime, try giving an extra heavy evening misting and you may be surprised with a male calling  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Paul

Grats Colleen! He (hopefully!) is B E A Utiful!

----------


## ColleenT

thanks everyone. i had a great time today. i saw 4 mossy frogs, and i was so in love. but did not have the money for them or the habitat, but the seller was super nice. i also saw Pink/purple atelopus frogs/toads. they were only going for $75 each, and there were different vendors with them, so i was glad to see them out in the public. i got some awesome springtails the entire container was hopping. great show today.

----------


## Lynn

Hi Coleen,
Congratulations 
It's  contagious - right ! 

I'm assuming you went to the White Plains show?
It's a great show. I missed today's show.... first one I missed in a very long time.
If you went to WP--- then you got to visit BJ's table !! 

It's really great you are doing the QT properly
Way too people skip that  :Frown: 

I forget.... How old are- ALL - of them ?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## ColleenT

the 2 frogs i have originally are both about 14 months old. the new guy is about 11 months. the new guy was bought from genesis exotics, but did not know the line. i have been to WP before, but it's been a few years. it was very clean and great vendors today. makes me never want to go back to Hamburg.

----------


## Lynn

So, you should be hearing calling soon(ish) ??? 
They could be months off- ie are they 11 months from  oow ( out of water) or 11 months from tadpole stage??
A breeder should be able to tell you the oow date-. If it's important to a buyer.

I could tell you ---to the day everything about ( my charges) a froglet's development.....
 
I date everything-
Above:
the circled 6 mean the # of tads 
>7/15 means free swimming tadpole( s) into water



So my point is is. Your new cutie could be younger than 11 months? 
It's good to know the # of months oow . 
Dosn't really matter in the long run.  :Big Grin:  however.
Most breeders  can not tell us male or female unless they are absolutely certain.
In the end- it's still a guess

I have 3 tincs  ( ' new river' ) together right now...I purchase them as juveniles in sept 13'
The breeder ( of whom I respect tremendously --- thought they were 3 females ?) 
I'm still holding out. I think have 2 females and 1 male . Maybe it's wishfully thinking.  

I'll take a guess ??  ( you'll have to let me know ) 
I can - _guess_ the sex sub-adults leucomelas with pretty well
But --- sometimes they can surprise us !

In post #1 - pic #1 - looks like a male to me ?
Your new beauty looks like a female? 

Post some additional profile shots? Don't tell me who's who.
I guess again. Lets see if I make the same guesses  :Smile: 

It's difficult for a breeder to be exact on ages - especially if you are purchasing from a 
company that has a specific group of individuals with 'hands-on 'the tadpole rearing.
I have never purchased from frogs Genesis - but have seen them there many times.
If I purchase frogs at the show -- It is from 3 or 4 other vendors.

BTW- Some of us meet at White Plains - we usually make a post about it. 
Keep any eye out for that:
1) White Plains in November 14'
2) Long Island in March 15'
- I have heard a rumor ? they are hoping to make the LI show bigger   :Smile: 

Yes--- White Plains is a great show
This past Sunday was the first time I missed a WP show in a long time  - years !!
I just didn't need anything-------well we never "need" anything

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Eli

Lynn, on the new England reptile expo website, it says that there is an expo on LI on october the 19th

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn, on the new England reptile expo website, it says that there is an expo on LI on october the 19th


Yes Eli, there is --- please see the VM I will be leaving for you  :Smile:

----------


## ColleenT

i did not get the frog from Genesis, the person i bought it from did. he told me the frog is about 11 months old, but that is all he could tell me. i guess he got it when it was a baby. i have had a difficult time getting the frogs to pose correctly for me, so i will keep trying. if i have 3 females it is fine as long as they all get along. if i have 2 males still fine with that. so whatever happens is ok unless i have 1 male and the females fight. then i will sell one of the females.

----------

